# Any crappie tournaments?



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys I’m looking for some crappie tournaments or clubs to fish this year. Anywhere in Ohio. Let me know what’s out there


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio Crappie Club, Next tournament is at Paint Creek On Sunday May 16. For information visit FB - Ohio Crappie


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Western Buckeye Crappie Cup, Grand Lake Crappie Series, Shelby county Crappie Club. These are mainly Grand Lake St Marys tournaments but the shelby county does indian, grand lake, and loramie.


----------

